# What's your highest surge ?Not $ amount .



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Mine was x12.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

5X on uber plus. $11.75 a mile, $2 a minute. Ride was $205.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Mine is 2.7x A 52 dollar ride turned into 140. Pax didn't care either - they said it was cheaper then UberBlack.


----------



## ivan jurgenhoff (Nov 21, 2014)

never had a surge fare:-/


----------



## Ben Hughes (Nov 2, 2014)

10x on Halloween


----------



## Markopolo (Sep 23, 2014)

3.9 and the pax even asked to go in line at the Tacobell drive through . $180 fare + $20 and he purchased an extra portion of nachos for me. Uber life is not that bad  We also had a 5.9 surge on Thanksgiving eve but no bite :-(


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

arto71 said:


> Mine was x12.


The reason I created new thread I came across few articles that saying few places trying to cap on surge pricing like max. X2.Feel free to post not only once you've got ride but once it was you've seen it with no ride.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

arto71 said:


> The reason I created new thread I came across few articles that saying few places trying to cap on surge pricing like max. X2.Feel free to post not only once you've got ride but once it was you've seen it with no ride.


I think Uber will put a cap on their surge pricing, just due to the bad press that happened on Halloween. Some of the prices that were floating around about a 20 minute car ride, you could have purchased a same-day ticket across the country.


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

I don't drive at night but highest I've seen an got on days was 5x on Thanksgiving. They were pissed about it and made for uncomfortable ride. Weirdly enough after that didn't surge all Thanksgiving day at all. 
Oddly enough yesterday I saw a surge 1.1x. WTF is that?


----------



## Flint J (Nov 21, 2014)

9.8x on Halloween. I'm a huge fan of surge!


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

4.75x... Short ride became $20. Don't mind it at all


----------



## phreakpulsar (Nov 29, 2014)

4.8x in Halloween.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

6.0X Ride down the street cost a guy $55. He was not happy. That was Halloween.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

x4


----------



## uberAdam78 (Nov 8, 2014)

X3 in omaha


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

What the hell is this "surge" thing I keep reading about?


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

9.8x Halloween.

NYE here we come, baby!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Superunknown said:


> What the hell is this "surge" thing I keep reading about?


It's when uber raises fares based on increased demand. 5x is fare times 5 so 50 dllr fare is 250 dllrs. They did this during Sydney Siege and got tons of bad press. Some fares were as high as 785 dllrs. They were still talking about it on tv this morning in Los Angeles.


----------



## sts713 (Oct 4, 2014)

10x on XL $3 minute $22 mile


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

observer said:


> It's when uber raises fares based on increased demand. 5x is fare times 5 so 50 dllr fare is 250 dllrs. They did this during Sydney Siege and got tons of bad press. Some fares were as high as 785 dllrs. They were still talking about it on tv this morning in Los Angeles.


Thanks for the reply, but I was trying to be facetious with my prior comment as it has been nearly 6 weeks since I had a single surge fare. I suppose such comments in this context don't translate well online.

Kidding aside, my highest surge was 6.0x for Ole Miss vs. LSU game. I had 4 such fares that day. I miss surges.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Superunknown said:


> Thanks for the reply, but I was trying to be facetious with my prior comment as it has been nearly 6 weeks since I had a single surge fare. I suppose such comments in this context don't translate well online.
> 
> Kidding aside, my highest surge was 6.0x for Ole Miss vs. LSU game. I had 4 such fares that day. I miss surges. [/QUOTE
> LoL


----------



## UberTiger (Jul 29, 2014)

6x


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

x5.2 in OC

If they "cap anything" on New Years eve I will delete the Uber APP that's for sure !


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

3.8 for me. I don't ever go looking for surge, surge finds me


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

6.9x Halloween. Let's see what happens NYE.


----------



## Robert G (Nov 15, 2014)

Never seen it above 4X here in Nashville Halloween, Xmas parade, torrential downpours, and bar closing 2am-3am is when I've seen the best surge but it is becoming less as more drivers come on board. Enjoy it while it last.


----------



## HHTJ (Dec 13, 2015)

ive had a 1.6 but i didnt drive yesterday and it was 2.8 in the northern part of the city last nite


----------



## Robert G (Nov 15, 2014)

4x on Halloween last year I haven't seen it higher than that ever.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

arto71 said:


> Mine was x12.


The "surge cap" is set on a zone by zone basis by your local city's operations team, and is tune depending on the prevailing supply and demand.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

highest I've seen in Austin 8.7
highest I've gotten ... 6.1


----------



## UberGuitarist (Sep 14, 2015)

In Charlotte, surge is capped at 3.9x, and I have seen surges there, but never higher.


----------



## iamkitkatbar (Nov 17, 2015)

9.9x, I snagged a 6.9x for 70$ after the flood of ******s picked it up


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber takes advantage of drunks who can't think straight. The drunks are doing the right thing to not drive and by calling for a ride, but there is no way they can do Uber surge math while drunk. Those are the people who accept the crazy surges, because no sober person in their right mind would.


----------

